# (CA) Canyon Run- Saturday (10/21)



## 21nemesis (Sep 29, 2006)

I installed my brake upgrade last Saturday and am ready to take them for a test drive. It'd be a week for the brake-in, so I was thinking of taking the Z up the 39, from Glendora to Azusa, then head on out to Old Town Pasadena afterwards for a bite to eat. NE1 else who might in interested in joining me? Would be nice to get a nice group to go. I have heard there is a police presence from time to time up there, so whatever you decide to do while on the run is entirely at your discretion. I was thinking Anywhere between the hours of 8pm-10pm to meet, and then we go from there.

Sign in if you think you could make it out.

If any of you know of a good place to meet in Glendora, please let it be known.

Thanks & Hope to see you soon,

Steve


----------



## 21nemesis (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's the information:
*Time: 9:30 pm
Meeting/Starting Location: In-N-Out Burger
1261 S. Lone Hill
Glendora, CA 91741

Ending Location: In-N-Out Burger
324 S. Azusa Ave.
Azusa, CA 91702*


----------

